# Get well soon!



## Ali Smith

שלום!

What is the idiomatic way of saying "Get well soon!" in Hebrew? My guess is היה בריא. I'm not sure if it's idiomatic to add בקרוב at the end.

תודה רבה


----------



## Drink

No. The phrase תהיה בריא is used in a different sense. It means "be healthy", as in just a wish for someone's future. But it's often just a phrase people say without really meaning anything, and sometimes it can even be negative, like just a dismissal of someone.

What you actually say to a sick person is רפואה שלמה ("[may you have] a full recovery"). You can also say רפואה שלמה ומהרה ("[may you have] a full and speedy recovery").


----------



## slus

רפואה שלמה is common among religios and raditional communities. Secular Israelis usually say החלמה מהירה.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Actually, I said היה בריא (heye bari), not תהיה בריא (tihiye/tihye bari).


----------



## slus

היה בריא is not a common thing to say.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks! Actually, I said היה בריא (heye bari), not תהיה בריא (tihiye/tihye bari).



It's the same thing. Just people don't use היה for the imperative, they use תהיה.


----------



## Ali Smith

slus said:


> היה בריא is not a common thing to say.


Really? My textbook has it! See the attachment.


----------



## Drink

That says תהיה בריא not היה בריא.


----------

